# (Software) Autentificacion de Servidor Samba (Abierto)

## JotaCE

Estimados :

Necesito migrar un servidor de windows 2003 a Gentoo Linux. La primera parte de la migración consiste en compartir carpetas con samba. 

Por lo pronto todos los clientes que veran las carpetas compartidas son Windows pero pronto algunos clientes serán Linux.

En mi corta experiencia con samba me di cuenta que para poder acceder al recurso compartido tanto el nombre usuario y contraseña de windows y el nombre de usuario y contraseña de samba debian ser el mismo. Pero eso no me es de gran utilidad en este caso.

Dispongo de una lista de 25 a 30 usuarios y no todos pueden tener el mismo acceso ni los mismos privilegios.

Necesito que cada usuario se logee con su username y password y segun eso pueda entrar unicamente al recurso autorizado.

Tengo instalado samba y webmin en la maquina 

Pasa algo curioso : puedo entrar via web escribiendo 

https://192.168.2.XXX:10000 a webmin

pero no puedo hacerlo usando el nombre de la maquina (no me resuelve el nombre)

```
# /etc/conf.d/hostname

# Set to the hostname of this machine

HOSTNAME="samba"
```

No puedo entrar usando https://samba:10000

Quisiera pedirles que me aconsejen que es lo mejor para resolver mi proceso de migracion.

De antemano agradecido por sus sabios consejos!

----------

## natxoblogg

muéstranos el archivo de configuración del samba

# /etc/samba/smb.conf

En cuanto a los usuarios, lo único que se me ocurre es como lo he echo toda la vida y que viene en la wiki, es poner uno a uno los usuarios a pelo, te dejo el link de configuración de los usuarios:

[url]en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Samba#Per-User_Access_Control[/url]

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Como te dice Naxtoblogg, o bien replicas todos los usuarios en tu samba server o bien te "inventas" N cantidad de usuarios en función de los distintos niveles de acceso que necesites y usas estos datos para autenticar tus usuarios contra tu samba server, aun que lo mas facil de mantener y de entender después de que pasaron un par de años es lo primero.

Si replicas todos los usuarios, también se pueden replicar los grupos y todo esto a su vez se puede mantener actualizado si autenticas toda la red contra OpenLDAP por ej.

Respecto a http://samba, un cliente windows tratando de acceder a //samba sigue este proceso para tratar de resolver el nombre de host:

1 - %windir%/system32/drivers/etc/hosts contiene el par nombre de host / IP?

2 - El servidor NDIS puede resolverlo?

3 - El servidor DNS puede resolverlo?

4 - Un paquete broadcast al NBNS obtiene respuesta?

Cuando //samba en la otra punta corre cualquier versión de windows y no hay definido el archivo hosts, ni un servidor DNS/NDIS que conozca la red local, recién la 4 prueba es la que te resolverá //samba al número de IP que corresponda para que se pueda establecer la conexión.

Un PC corriendo Linux no responde Broadcasts de Netbios, osea, no responde a la prueba 4.

Sabiendo eso, ya sabrás vos cual es la forma mas eficiente en tu caso de resolver el nombre de host. Usualmente lo mas simple es configurando el servidor de DNS...

Salud!

----------

## ZaPa

Hola.

Como te comenta Inodoro_Pereyra la mejor opción es instalar un servidor DNS. 

Por experiencia propia,es la mejor opción y la que menos complicaciones te va a presentar.

¿Configuraste la autenticación de usuarios contra un servidor OpenLDAP? ¿Qué tal?

Saludos.

----------

